# Paid rootzwiki App not working on Google Nexus



## willup (Sep 1, 2011)

Everytime I try to use the paid app it automatically says it cannot login? Wondering if anyone else is having this problem/


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Nope. Mine works. Did you update?

Also wrong section

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## willup (Sep 1, 2011)

Whoops just checked it its working now sorry


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

New update fixes it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Glad you got it to work.


----------

